# Bark scorpion Question.



## Silversurfer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello, about 6 months ago a bark scorpion came into our work office ( I am located in Florida) and Ive been keeping it as a pet. She is really getting big. I am not an expert on scorpions so I am wondering if she is pregnant. She is still eatting and from what I read they will most likely stop eatting before a molt so I don't think it is that. How long is this type of scorpion pregnant for?( If that is the case)  Thank you in advance. 

View attachment 2011-12-14 16.19.11.jpg


----------



## voldemort (Dec 14, 2011)

looks like a female Centruroides gracilis, just keep one side of her enclosure moist and put some bark where she can climb.

i suggest you put a coin beside her and post the pictures so that some can give their thoughts if it is still a sub adult or an adult.


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 14, 2011)

from her head to where her tail starts is approx 2 inches


----------



## voldemort (Dec 14, 2011)

more or less expect some popping!!!! congrats


----------



## Keister (Dec 14, 2011)

That is deffinatly a Centruroides Gracilis, and by the color of her claws and tail, she is deffinatly mature enough to be gravid! Ya if you can put a quarter beside her we should be able to get a better idea of her over all size. She may get a little fatter though until she pops if she is gravid.


----------



## Bayushi (Dec 15, 2011)

Keister said:


> That is deffinatly a Centruroides Gracilis, and by the color of her claws and tail, she is deffinatly mature enough to be gravid! Ya if you can put a quarter beside her we should be able to get a better idea of her over all size. She may get a little fatter though until she pops if she is gravid.


So what you are saying is that all of my 3i C gracilis with thesame colouration as that one  are mature enough to be gravid?  Seriously  Tail colour to determine maturity?


----------



## Michiel (Dec 15, 2011)

it's a mature female (of a normal size class, so not small or very large) and gestation can take between 2-6 months or a bit more. This depends on several factors....Only adult females become gravid, there are rare exceptions, so no, it will not molt again...If I remember correct only C.guanensis, C.vittatus and C.gracilis can be found in Florida, so this must be C.gracilis, because it is not one of the other two species.


----------



## Keister (Dec 15, 2011)

Bayushi said:


> So what you are saying is that all of my 3i C gracilis with thesame colouration as that one  are mature enough to be gravid?  Seriously  Tail colour to determine maturity?


No that isn't what I was trying to say, sorry. I have C gracilis and as my personal ones keep molting the claws and tail are darkening, but I am not trying to base their maturity off of just that at all, although the way that I worded it, it is easy to believe that is what I was saying; that I judge maturity soly off of color which is deffinatly not true. Size is the main thing that I was going for. Sorry for the misunderstanding it is totally my fault.


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 15, 2011)

View attachment 2011-12-15 07.37.57.jpg



Size reference


----------



## Keister (Dec 15, 2011)

She is deffinatly a good size for sure. I would personally have to say that she apears to be gravid, but she has a little bit to go yet.


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 15, 2011)

It has been 6 months since I've had her so I know she hasnt had a male around her for some time.


----------



## Roblicious (Dec 16, 2011)

it might have one more molt to go, they get pretty big


----------



## Keister (Dec 16, 2011)

They are gravid for a good amount of time before they pop. It takes a very long time from the time they are breed to the time that they will actually pop. So there is still a deffinate possibility that she is gravid.


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 16, 2011)

Update: She Popped!@!@! Today in the middle of work she popped. Got to see the whole birth. There are quite a bit from what I can count about 25-30 but they are bunched so much I can't see that well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Keister (Dec 16, 2011)

Wow that's awesome! She didn't seem that close in the other pics, but she showed me that's for sure they are awesome scorps! Out of all mine I like these guys the best so far! Make sure that you seperate them out into individual vials and all that good stuff once they molt into 2i and leave her back and start to venture around the enclosure, so that you don't have any issues with caniblism. Once again congrats, and keep updating us if ya can on them!


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 23, 2011)

My question now is , they started molting to 2i this morning , how long until they leave the moms back? Or is it safe to just scoot them off if they are 2i? 












(ps: i know not all have molted yet)


----------



## Keister (Dec 23, 2011)

Never ever take them off of her back. They should leave her here in a little , and then it is safe to seperate them, and put them all into individual containers. It really shouldn't be very long at all till they leave but as soon as they do then it is ok to remove them. But do not ever take them off of her back. Have fun and thanks for the update!


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I got these ready this morning, little deli cups with a little piece of cork bark and eco earth. They have lids , just not pictured.


----------



## charmont (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats. nice pictures


----------



## Keister (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya no prob! Those will be perfect for them right now but make sure you get bigger containers for when they molt next.


----------



## Michiel (Dec 24, 2011)

Told you she was adult congrats with the new kids

Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 24, 2011)

Michiel said:


> congrats with the new kids
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Keister (Dec 24, 2011)

Michiel said:


> Told you she was adult congrats with the new kids
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9001 met Tapatalk


Yes, yes I admit you deffinatly did!


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 24, 2011)

Looks like they are all 2i now. The mom looks huge with all those babies on her back now!


----------



## Keister (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow they all look really good! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## voldemort (Dec 27, 2011)

congrats with them!!!

next agenda: finding suitable prey items


----------



## Silversurfer (Dec 29, 2011)

Last Update: They all came off of her, 27 in all woohoo!. Got them all seperated now..it sure was fun.

I snapped this a couple days before they left her. This was the first meal the little guy had. Sharing with mom.


----------



## lancej (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats on the new brood(and those are some very nice pics as well)!  

I wanted to give an fyi for Florida scorpions.  We have C. hentzi, C. gracilis, and C. guanensis. C. vittatus is native to west of the Mississippi River, and introduced in Tennessee, and the Carolinas(and I'm sure a few other places as well). C. vittatus was the original name of C. hentzi, but the type specimens were lost. Some more trivial info is that for the genus Centruroides in the U.S., C. hentzi is the smallest  and C. gracilis is the largest(and probably the most variable in color forms), and C. guanensis males have the longest tail to body ratio. It's cool that all three are here in Florida. Just thought y'all might like to know.


----------



## 2nscorpx (Dec 31, 2011)

@lancej, that is good to know! Thanks for writing that...

@silversurfer, did you see the mother actually feeding that 2nd instar? That would be very interesting...


----------



## ryancollin (Jan 6, 2018)

Were in florida did you find it? we live in daytona beach.


----------

